# Donkey Sanctuary - Volunteering



## purplepawstore (Jun 2, 2009)

As some of you already know, I applied to do volunteer work at the Donkey Sanctuary in Sidmouth (Devon) a while back...

Well I went there today for my interview/informal chat and they seem happy to have me  should be able to start next month after I've done my training day!

Really looking forward to it, the donkeys are all so lovely. 

So everyone should be prepared to answer lots of donkey questions once i've started


----------



## mollypoppy4 (May 2, 2009)

Aww.. Send pics of the donkeys once you have started =]


----------



## pet1892 (Nov 23, 2009)

Good look - nice selfless thing to do  hope it goes well


----------



## Tim_A (Mar 12, 2009)

That's really good of you, and congratulations! I'm sure it'll be a wonderful experience


----------



## Jonansi (Nov 20, 2009)

Aww that's so good of you to help these dear animals. I am sure it will be a rewarding and emotional experience. All the best.


----------

